# One Direction Transfers



## denniswkim (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can get One Direction (Boy Band) Heat Transfers?

thanks for any help.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Dennis,
All images with name "One Direction" and /or images of the boys themselves would be copyrighted. You would have to purchase a license which I assume would be prohibitive.


----------



## kai1324 (Oct 22, 2012)

I loath one direction, but lol I guess they'd sell


----------



## denniswkim (May 16, 2009)

Well if I am buying preprinted transfers. Which my wife has seen in our local mall, I don't believe I would need the copyright. I am just trying to find the preprinted transfers.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

I Love Louis Tomlinson One Direction Iron On by TheUncommonShoppe


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

denniswkim said:


> I don't believe I would need the copyright


If what you bought was legit in the first place.

If these are official logo or images of One Direction, there is a good chance they are counterfeit. Most brands, especially super popular ones, don't produce transfers. Not enough money for them. They would rather control the whole garment so all they distribute is complete item; garment and image sold as one piece.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

You are right Joe. I hold several licenses, and none of the licensors have transfers I have seen. There is what is called a MRU ( minimum royalty per unit ) though. The MRU was all created because of Big Box company killers like WalMart, Sams, Costco, Target, that beat their suppliers down to where the wholesale cost is so low that nobody but them makes money. Even with a 10% + royalty, it doesn't make the licensee any money, thus the MRU.
It is possible the record label has an MRU, but I agree with you that it is unlikely it is licensed.


----------



## HardEdge (Oct 19, 2012)

Oops,...Even with 10%+ Doesn't make the LICENSOR any money. The licensee doesn't get royalties.


----------



## denniswkim (May 16, 2009)

Thanks all. I figured it was too good to be true. May have to walk in to the shop and look at what they are showing.

Appreciate all the help.


----------



## wildguy (May 10, 2012)

You can find these in swap meets and in souvenir shops, just be aware they are likely bootlegged.


----------



## wildguy (May 10, 2012)

denniswkim said:


> Thanks all. I figured it was too good to be true. May have to walk in to the shop and look at what they are showing.
> 
> Appreciate all the help.


oh wait, but they will be pressed already as well. Yea, I think you may be out of luck finding transfers this way.


----------



## Not Just TShirts (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah it's a no no really, loads of people on eBay sell stuff like this but it's mostly unlicensed products.


----------

